# Clovelly Saturday morning



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Is anybody heading out to Clovelly on Saturday morning?

Cheers

WIgg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Possibly ????? Need to check conditions ?????


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

I am keen to get out tomorrow morning or tomorrow afternoon.

I'll watch the site to see if anyone is going. Don't want to go alone.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm out - the weather looks too dodgy. Looks like Sunday is out also.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Deano

Which site are you looking at for Sunday?
Seabreeze says Sunday is looking OK.
I am keen as.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I am keen also, but I just don't think I'll risk it. Check out Seabreeze's prediction below...


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

!7 knots and 1.5m waves sounds like great fun for a paddle ........but not for a fish so how about the harbour . Neailson park should be out of the wind as would balmoral. Any takers??


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Think I'll look at Sunday - bigger swell but lesser wind !!!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Sunday looks the go


----------

